# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  ¿Nueva multa a España por incumplir la normativa de agua?

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...normativa-agua




> 13 de Julio de 2016.
> 
> *¿Nueva multa a España por incumplir la normativa de agua?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parque de Monfragüe
> ...

----------

Jonasino (13-jul-2016)

----------

